# Welches Echolot?



## kaithoma (23. Februar 2009)

hallo
mal ganz schell eine kurzvorstellung:

mein nick ist auch mein name, wenn man es auseinander schreibt und ich lebe seit 22 jahren auf den philippinen. bin dort verheiratet mit zwei nunmehr erwachsenen kindern....als referenz moechte ich das www.philippnenforum.net angeben in dem ich moderator bin seit laengerer zeit....

aber nun zu meinen fragen:

wir bauen zur zeit ein kommerzielles fisching boot im philippinischen auslegerstil.... das boot ist 20 meter lang und knapp  5 meter breit.....gefischt wird mit netz..... nun suche ich nach dem richtigen fishfinder oder echolot fuer unsere beduerfnisse.... gefischt wird in kuestennaehe innerhalb von 30 kilometern der kueste.... fischziele sind alle fischarten die im schwarm auftreten.... einschliesslich squid.....

folgendes sollte das echolot koennen:

* es sollte in verschiedenen frequenzen abstrahlen koennen...
* es sollte auch in verschiedenen wattstaerken abstrahlen koennen
* es sollte in der lage sein schwaerme bis zu einer tiefe von ca 200 meter orten koennen....
* es sollte bei ortungen tiefenangaben anzeigen.....
* es sollte in verschiedenen winkelbreiten abstrahlen koennen....
* es sollte wasserdicht sein....
* es sollte einen bildschirm haben, der zwischen 15 und 20cm diagonale hat......
* farbe oder schwarz-weiss da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher... was ist besser?
* seitensonar bring der was?
* welches weitere zubehoer brauche ich noch bzw. was ist bei einem fischfinder automatisch eingeschlossen?
* GPS ist nicht unbedingt noetig.....
* preisklasse bis zu ca. 1000 euro.....
*es sollte nicht zu schwer sein, da es ja hierher verschickt werden muss....

ich freu mich schon auf eure fachmaennische beratung......und bedanke mich im voraus fuer jede hilfe die ich bekommen kann.....


----------



## crazyFish (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

Hallo kaithoma,

willkommen im Board.

Ich kann dir folgenden Boardpartner ans Herz legen, ich selber habe aus Mangel an Zeit bis jetzt nur ganz kurz Kontakt mit ihm gehabt. Aber ich habe viele positive Rückmeldungen über ihn bekommen.

Setz dich dich einfach mal mit ihm in Kontakt um eine Beratung zubekommen, mehr als Zeit kostet der Versuch ja nicht.

Viel Erfolg und Spaß im Board noch...


----------



## HD4ever (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

oha ..... ob du da hier bei dem "Sportfischern" so richtige Tips für deine Verwendung bekommen wirst ... #c
das hört sich ja schon irgendwie nach nem Gerät an welches auf Fischkuttern o.ä. zu finden ist ...
viel Glück bei der Suche


----------



## kaithoma (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

hallo HD4ever

ich denke schon, da wir ja kein monstroeses 800 kilo geraet haben wollen tut es ein besseres amateur geraet auch....ausserdem sind philippinische fishing boote mit kuttern nicht zu vergleichen.....

ich hab mir auch schon etliches angesehen im internet, aber mir fehlt es an der erfahrung was ich brauche und was nicht....

so sieht ein philippinisches "likom" boot aus..... allerdings ist unseres groesser....

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://lh3.ggpht.com/_VbGdlc8bvCk/R9_ZBVCGPKI/AAAAAAAACys/olHuDgRT41o/23ManilaBay%2B001.jpg&imgrefurl=http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/AAB9UHzrR61DmioBLGncaA&usg=__MOhS8-xTvrqxNVQNVKmEoDizaLM=&h=1200&w=1600&sz=20&hl=de&start=82&um=1&tbnid=plyeVXhO07eS4M:&tbnh=113&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dphiilippine%2Bfishing%2Bboat%2Bpicture%26start%3D63%26ndsp%3D21%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:defficial%26sa%3DN


----------



## Echolotzentrum (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

Habe gerade mit dem Kunden auf den Philippinen gesprochen. Sehr schwierig, da was passendes in einer unteren Preisklasse zu finden.
Zumal er ein Gerät von Furuno benötigen würde für über 10000EUR um alle Wünsche abzudecken (Ortung von Schwärmen, Netzfischerei). Dieses hier z.B:




Und auch die Korrosionsfestigkeit ist ja entscheidend bei solch einem Hardcore Einsatz.
Wahrscheinlich läuft es auf ein Simrad Auslaufmodell mit viel Leistung und Haltbarkeit hinaus.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## HD4ever (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*



kaithoma schrieb:


> hallo HD4ever
> 
> ich denke schon, da wir ja kein monstroeses 800 kilo geraet haben wollen tut es ein besseres amateur geraet auch....ausserdem sind philippinische fishing boote mit kuttern nicht zu vergleichen.....



da hast du ja grade schon ne Antwort eines Fachmanns bekommen ....
"Amateurgeräte" gibt es genug - aber die erfüllen halt alle nicht das was du da gelistet hast ...
die werden nur zur Tiefenlotung genommen, u.a. auch sehr leistungsstark fürs Tiefwasser ... aber viel mehr auch nicht ...


----------



## andreas0815 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Welches Echolot?*

*Hallo Zusammen,*

was haltet ihr von diesen beiden Gerät? Ist bei Askari im Katalog.


Preis 69,95 €

Fischfinder Portable mit Greyline
Eagle Cuda 168 
siehe hier...........


*Gruß aus Niederbayern*


----------

